# Whole pig, how long to cook?



## Big Ron1

I was wondering how long it takes to cook a whole pig (roughly-minutes per lb)? I am sure some of you have done this before.  Thanks!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

How big, on what?  :?


----------



## Smokey_Joe

*I think it might vary a bit from cooker to cooker
Splayed or not
On a rack or a rotisserie
Direct or indirect
etc...

I do all mine whole hog not splayed on a rotisserie indirect
A 180-190 lb. hog generally takes 12-14 hours at around 225* 
cooking chamber temp.
Temps vary some too...I never go higher then 300* or under 210*
225* being ideal for my liking
I have had one that was real fatty take almost 16 hours

The smallest I have ever done was 120 lbs. and that took 14 hours
but have had bigger cook in about 2 hours less time

If you are looking for "minute per pound"....I'm not sure you can
plan it that way....maybe you can???? I'm sure someone else here
could better answer that question.
If over 100 lb. I plan a minimum of 12 hours 
Just take it to internal temps of mid 160's and fat running clear
and all should be O.K.

just my $.02*


----------



## Big Ron1

Thanks, I am not familiar with the term splayed.  It would be on a smoker.  I am not sure what size either.  I have never done one before, but I have someone who wants me to do one for them.  I appreciate the help


----------



## Smokey_Joe

*Splayed... hogs backbone cut so the whole hog lays
 flat on a surface while cooking

Kinda like a piggy belly-flop with no belly! *


----------



## Captain Morgan

even roughly, no one can give you accurate advice unless
we know what kind of pit, what temp you cook at, what
the pig ways.

butterflied pigs, which are the status quo in North Carolina,
will cook at a different time than a whole hog propped up on a grill Hawaiian style, at the same temps.  

That said, an 85 lb hog butterflied, cooked roughly at 250, will take roughly 8 to 12 hours. 

That said, it's done when it's done.  Lean pigs cook faster, fattier
pigs cook slower.  There's no real way to guess how long it takes.
It's just done when it's done.  You can use therms or you can just pull
bones and know when it's done.

the good news is, whole hogs are easily held for hours on low heat
after cooking, if you don't drain the fat out.  It's actually better in
a non- comp setting to let it rest and cool and little, before piercing
the skin and letting the hot grease out.


----------



## Big Ron1

Excellent advice!  Thanks everyone, I was looking for a ballpark estimate.  I was thinking around 12-15 hours on at 225-275 range on my smoker.  I appreciate the help and will let you guys know if I end up cooking it.


----------



## Smokey_Joe

*Please know......

The time I mentioned to you were on "MY" cooker.....
Just as Capt. Morgan said....ALL cookers are different

What are you cooking on?
Throw up some pics of your cooker  *


----------



## Big Ron1

<div><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://w200.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http://w200.photobucket.com/albums/aa39/rgarcia76/album 2/c31fbcc2.pbw" height="480" width="640">



</div>


----------



## Bobberqer

a ballpark figure is an hour, for every 10 pounds, on that kind of smoker


----------



## Big Ron1

Thanks for all the help


----------

